# Trainer suggestions Charlotte, NC area



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My usual dog training club only has puppy kindergarten on Thursday nights which (of course) conflicts with my oldest daughter's swim meet schedule for the month of September. So, I thought I'd branch out and try to find someone new.

Is there a chance any of you know someone good in my area who I might check with? I'd love to find a terrific new trainer!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What about Connie Cleveland's Dog Training Workshop in Fountain Inn, SC?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> What about Connie Cleveland's Dog Training Workshop in Fountain Inn, SC?


Thank you for the suggestion. I've never met her, but have heard she is amazing. It's about a two hour drive for me, so I will check and see what I could do there occasionally. And maybe as my puppy gets just a little bit older it would be worth doing a group of lessons there once or twice a year.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If Connie Cleveland was two hours from me I would be at her place every weekend!!! She is one of the best....EVER! I have her book and dvds and they are amazing. My search, if I were you, would end there. Great suggestion Hank!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Charlotte Dog Training Club

^ Is this your usual place?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thank You!!!*

Thanks again for the input..... 

Yes, Charlotte Dog Training Club is my usual. They don't have the fall schedule set yet, hopefully any day. I actually got confused, because their class descriptions don't actually include a 'puppy kindergarten' so I was thinking there wasn't one. They do STAR puppy, I thought that had to be older puppy, I'm sure it will be perfect. The facility is shared with Piedmont Kennel Club, so they are the ones scheduled for every Thursday night.


I ask for a referral from the folks at DogTrainersWorkshop. They gave me contact info for a lady who went to college with Connie and is here in my area. Of course, turns out she has goldens (so she has to be nice!) and instructs one class at CDTC, so I'm looking forward to working my way up to her level  She is very busy and trains for Field trials, so you'd better believe I'll be tracking her down the night she teaches to meet her and see if I couldn't tag along to watch her train. Would I be a complete PITA for offering to come out and throw bumpers/birds whatever just to get to watch? I don't have too much experience, but figured I could learn..... It's something I've been interested in for 10 years and I took my first boy, Baxter, out with a group in Florida years ago but that's as far as I got. Sure would like to find a group in my area.


I absolutely will be putting Fountain Inn, SC on my radar. Hopefully they will continue to be there for many years, so as my kids get older I can get over there a little more often. My youngest is turning 5 in September, so I'm pedaling as fast as I can


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey, if you get any info about local field training, fill me in!!!! Would love to get Jersey out on some birds... it's been forever!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Thanks again for the input.....
> 
> 
> I ask for a referral from the folks at DogTrainersWorkshop. They gave me contact info for a lady who went to college with Connie and is here in my area. Of course, turns out she has goldens (so she has to be nice!) and instructs one class at CDTC, so I'm looking forward to working my way up to her level  She is very busy and trains for Field trials, so you'd better believe I'll be tracking her down the night she teaches to meet her and see if I couldn't tag along to watch her train. Would I be a complete PITA for offering to come out and throw bumpers/birds whatever just to get to watch? I don't have too much experience, but figured I could learn..... It's something I've been interested in for 10 years and I took my first boy, Baxter, out with a group in Florida years ago but that's as far as I got. Sure would like to find a group in my area.
> ...


Connie is AMAZING! I whole heartedly agree you should try to get down there. She helped me take my crazy Novice A mix breed to an OTCH pointed dog, all while I was in high school. She is a great trainer of dogs and people. Also, I've trained for years with the woman they referred you to. She is great! I encourage you to track her down. I don't think you would be a PITA if you ask to help/watch. When I am in town, I always hit her up, throw some bumpers and have her help me with my new pup. She has a golden that should be running in AA this fall. She's the one who has helped me get going on field work. 

Good luck!


----------

